# very good, can you tell me what this snake is?



## marc (Dec 17, 2003)

the first one to get it will get a smily face..


----------



## astrobeka (Dec 17, 2003)

it's a bandy-bandy!


----------



## saikrett (Dec 17, 2003)

a stephens banded snake


----------



## marc (Dec 17, 2003)

its a bandy bandy.  

know what is this one?


----------



## saikrett (Dec 17, 2003)

rattler, diamnodback?


----------



## Brodie (Dec 17, 2003)

pygmy rattle snake


----------



## Tommo (Dec 17, 2003)

hey marc, i have a stange suspision that you wrote a article for that reptiles australia magazine. some of the pictures you have are in the mag. and the authors name was marc.
i think its a pigmy rattle snake as well.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## marc (Dec 18, 2003)

no one has got it yet, keep going


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

anaconda


----------



## marc (Dec 18, 2003)

no not an anaconda, hint has something to do with water.

Tommo yes that was my artical I have more in the next two issues.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

reticulated is it a big snake


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 18, 2003)

water moccasin aka cottonmouth...


----------



## Slateman (Dec 18, 2003)

Nerodia ?
Northern Pacific Rattlesnake (Viperidae) .........but water?

No idea


----------



## Nicole (Dec 18, 2003)

banded sea krait?


----------



## luke (Dec 18, 2003)

um ..... dark river rattler??


----------



## Robert (Dec 19, 2003)

Head looks similar to a Boa or Burmese.

Gonna go a Juvi Viperine Watersnake.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 19, 2003)

Is that a rattle on the end of its tail or the remains of a shed skin?


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 19, 2003)

Not a great picture marc, but maybe that's just to make it that bit more difficult!

I think it looks like a 'Massasagua', possibly western, but from above it's a difficult one!

Neil


----------



## marc (Dec 20, 2003)

and the winer is mystic_herp


----------



## craig (Dec 20, 2003)

cottonmouth?


----------



## Brodie (Dec 20, 2003)

how about another Marc?


----------



## marc (Dec 21, 2003)

what is the next snake?????

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 21, 2003)

Canebrake rattler?


----------



## marc (Dec 21, 2003)

close but not to close


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 21, 2003)

Mottled rattler


----------



## marc (Dec 21, 2003)

keep trying ha ha ha ha


----------



## Slateman (Dec 21, 2003)

Timber rattle snake? light one?


----------



## wattso (Dec 21, 2003)

simoselaps mystic, wrong answer to first snake anyway lol


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 21, 2003)

Narrow Banded Sand Swimmer (Eremiascincus fascioiatus) is a skink species...


----------



## kevyn (Dec 21, 2003)

Banded Rock Rattlesnake?


----------



## Brodie (Dec 21, 2003)

yea i agree with kevyn


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey thats not fair lol...
I said mottled rattler = mottled banded rock rattlesnake (Crotalus lepidus klauberi) 

There is alot of confusion whether the banded rock rattler and the mottled rattler are the same species (geographical differences) or sub species.
Some title both species Crotalus lepidus klauberi while some others title them seperately Crotalus lepidus klauberi & Crotalus lepidus lepidus.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 21, 2003)

> Hey thats not fair lol...
> I said mottled rattler = mottled banded rock rattlesnake (Crotalus lepidus klauberi)



My appologies I thought they were different species. It could also be a tiger rattlesnake or a speckled rattlesnake. I still think banded rock though. But it's one of the three.


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 21, 2003)

lol I was just kidding Kevyn...

But I was doing some research on them earlier today and couldnt for the life of me find deffinate info on those 2 species.Some were titled seperately as 2 seperate species,some titled both the same scientific name and some titled them with sub species scientific names.To add further confusion some even titled them seperately but with the opposite scientific names of others lol.

Would like to hear if anyone knows facts???


----------



## ackie (Dec 21, 2003)

banded rock rattler


----------



## marc (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok Ok looks like I stumped everyone this time, it is a rattle snake its called a El muerto Island Rattle snake (Crotalus muertensis), when I was in the USA in 2001 I went to the Uni of California and they showed me around their Herp section, there just roome and rooms of different rattlers vipers, cobras Gilas monster and other wicked stuff.

Look out for my next photo.


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 22, 2003)

Marc,
Is there anyway you can find out if the banded rock rattler & the mottled rattler are the same species or if there different or sub species?


----------



## marc (Dec 22, 2003)

there is always a way give me a little time and I will find out


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## marc (Dec 22, 2003)

This is what I found out from my herp friends in the USA

They are geographic variations of the the same species. Many call that 
a subspecies.

Mottleds are currently considered Crotalus lepidus lepidus and
Bandeds are currently considered Crotalus lepidus klauberi. This will 
in all likelihood change in the next ten years as there is so much 
variation from population to population.

Hope that answers your question mystic.


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 22, 2003)

Yep thanks you Marc


----------

